
Example of Uber using Craigslist to find drivers for UberEATS - rajnathani
https://londonon.craigslist.ca/lab/d/uber-eats-drivers-needed/6330702405.html
======
jamesmishra
Former Uber engineer here.

You sure that this post is from Uber HQ or the Uber London city team?

It looks like some random person has an Uber referral code and is trying to
get signups out of it.

~~~
rajnathani
I did consider the fact that it could be a current Uber driver leveraging
their referral code, however, the way the post is written makes it seem as
though it came from Uber or an agency which Uber hired.

~~~
jamesmishra
It's a pretty common strategy for random people with referral codes to pretend
to be affiliated with Uber.

Usually, they don't do a good job of it.

